# Jonah and the Assyrians



## Peairtach (Jan 27, 2013)

Did Jonah not want God to have mercy on Nineveh because he hated the Assyrians because of their cruelty and the threat they might pose to Israel, or is this an erroneous tack to take?

Was Assyria already a threat to Israel in Jonah's day?


----------



## Jack K (Jan 27, 2013)

Israel was enjoying prosperity and expansion during Jonah's time. But Assyria was still the most powerful nation in the region. Even if Jonah didn't see Assyria as a threat at that moment, Assyria was, at the very least, a huge rival.

And given what ended up happening, it seems safe to say that the idea that God cares for all nations... even the most unlikely, enemy people... is a major theme of the book.


----------



## JMKing (Jan 27, 2013)

SermonAudio.com - Media Player

Start at 11:23 - I think Dr. Beeke gives a good answer to this question:

Prophets had clearly prophesied coming judgment on Israel at the hands of the Assyrians. Did he wish failure on his ministry to protect the interests of Israel?

I can't speak as to whether the Assyrians were a military threat at the time of Jonah's ministry.


----------



## JMKing (Jan 27, 2013)

Maybe I should ask as well...Was Joel the only pre-Assyrian prophetic book?


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 27, 2013)

Where does the Bible say the reason for why Jonah did not want God to have mercy on Nineveh?


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 28, 2013)

sevenzedek said:


> Where does the Bible say the reason for why Jonah did not want God to have mercy on Nineveh?



Does it say or indicate it directly anywhere? I'd be interested to know. It helps with understanding the book to think of these things and to interpret scripture with scripture.

Evangelicals with a heart for the unsaved may wonder why Jonah didn't want God to have mercy on Nineveh. If they know what the Assyrians were like they may be less condemnatory of Jonah's attitude, and may see how they too can be subtily self-righteous like him, in thinking that it would be better if certain sinners were left unconverted.

E.g. serial killers like Peter Tobin
Peter Tobin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Maybe going to Nineveh was like going and preaching to the Germans after WW II ? If a people has been (or is) your enemy, if they have perpetrated terrible crimes against you and your relations, and others, would that make things different in regard to whether you wanted God to show mercy to them? Maybe not, but some of us may be more gracious than Jonah, or acquiesce more in he fact that God is more gracious and merciful than we are.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't think the Bible says it directly anywhere. Perhaps Jesus implies it when he picks the Ninevites as an example of those who will condemn unbelieving Jews on the day of judgment... choosing the most extreme example possible of heinous, enemy sinners who repented.

But I do think your thoughts are correct and helpful. Jonah's disobedience is exactly what we might expect from a supposed believer who hasn't really been deeply touched by God's mercy, first of all, to him. The lesson God teaches Jonah not only by sparing Nineveh but also by providing the storm, fish, vine and worm are meant to help Jonah see and repent of his self-righteousness and his lack of mercy toward others. Those of us who can see some of our own self-righteousness in Jonah, and repent of it, will be most helped by the book.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jan 28, 2013)

Peairtach said:


> Does it say or indicate it directly anywhere? [i.e., why Jonah did not want God to have mercy on Nineveh]



Tim Keller preached a sermon on just this point (I can't locate just which one at the moment, as he's preached on this at least 4 times), but I'll try to summarize what I can remember (though it has been touched upon above).

Jonah was self-righteous and racist. The last thing he wanted was for mercy to be shown these fierce and cruel warriors who were long-standing enemies of Israel. Not only were they enemies, but heathen, aliens to the chosen people, barbaric and unclean.

In chapter *4*, referring to 3:10 where God saw the Ninevites' repentant hearts and showed them mercy instead of judgment, it is written,*
1* But it displeased Jonah exceedingly, and he was very angry. *2* And he prayed unto the Lord, and said, I pray thee, O LORD, was not this my saying, when I was yet in my country? Therefore I fled before unto Tarshish: for I knew that thou art a gracious God, and merciful, slow to anger, and of great kindness, and repentest thee of the evil. *3* Therefore now, O Lord, take, I beseech thee, my life from me; for it is better for me to die than to live.​
He was _*furious*_ that God showed grace to Jonah's – and Israel's – enemies. After all, he was of the righteous, and these were but filthy dogs of the nations. He knew, even while he was yet in Israel and had just received the commission, it might turn out this way.

At first the reader thinks maybe he was afraid, but chapter 4 reveals his heart. He was a staunch conservative, Bible-believing, sin-hating, God-fearing. Yet in his heart he did not know – for his own self – God's grace.

Why did he want to die? His greatest idols, racial superiority and moral superiority, were dashed to the ground when God withheld deserved destruction on these _*dogs*_! He was devastated at the mercy of God on the underserving, which showed that what he had trusted in was worthless and false. God had shown _him_ to be unworthy, really, _worth-less_ – in and of himself. It seems like an exercise in self-pity, asking God to kill him . . . "all that I've done for You these many years , and this is what I get!"

Any application to our day? Are there any particular groups of sinners who are vicious antagonists of the church, and who seek our undoing – even our criminalization – for our fidelity to God and His law? Would we prefer to see them executed – utterly destroyed – or shown mercy and converted, which latter would be more difficult and messier?


----------



## py3ak (Jan 28, 2013)

Hugh Martin's commentary on Jonah deals with this question in some depth. It is very worthwhile to consider his remarks.
Of course, Patrick Fairbairn also deals with it in his book on Jonah, but if I recall correctly, not in quite so much depth.


----------

